# [KVM] option -smb

## bashful

Bonjour,

Je test en ce moment le KVM/QEMU pour la virtualisation de serveur.

J'aurais aimé savoir si quelqu'un avait déja utilisé l'option "-smb" de KVM ?

J'ai regardé dans l'aide KVM, cette option s'utilise avec "-net user".

Mais je dois pas bien les combinées pour que ca marche correctement.

Car j'aimerais que le serveur qui héberge la vm puisse partager un dossier avec celle-ci.

C'est à dire que je voudrais que le pc hote partage un de ses dossiers avec la vm comme dans virtualbox.

Une idée ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## kwenspc

une petite recherche de 30 secondes sur le net: http://doc.cliss21.com/index.php?title=QEMU#Partage_Samba_avec_l.27h.C3.B4te

et plus généralement http://www.lea-linux.org/documentations/index.php/Software-soft_emul-qemu

----------

## bashful

Merci pour ta réponse.

Mais avant de poster je fais une recherche sur le net   :Wink: 

J'ai déja répertorié ces liens qui sont fort intéressant quand on débute avec qemu.

Si tu en as d'autres je suis preneur   :Very Happy: 

Pour revenir à mon problème je voulais savoir si quelqu'un l'avait déja utilisé pour avoir un retour.

Car dans toutes les docs que j'ai lu, il utilise la configuration réseaux par défaut de qemu.

Mais je suis passé par un pont réseaux pour configurer la vm en ip fixe.

C'est peut être de là que vient le problème.

La vm est en 192.168.5.3 : configuration interne à la vm.

Le pont réseaux à pour IP 192.168.5.2 configuration dans l'hote.

je lance ma VM avec cette commande :

```

kvm -hda /home/vm/xp/xp.disk -cdrom /dev/cdrom -boot c -k fr -net nic -net tap,ifname=tap0,script=no,downscript=no -localtime -name xp -smb /home/vm/tmp/

```

Et quand je tape "\\192.168.5.2\tmp" ou "\\192.168.5.2\" ou "\\192.168.5.2\qemu" dans le menu exécuter de windows, il me renvoie une erreur.

Pourtant la vm ping l'hote (192.168.5.2).

Une idées ?

----------

## kwenspc

J'ai jamais utilisé cette option mais si j'ai bien compris elle n'est utilisable que en "user mode network stack", fin si j'ai bien compris la doc officielle.   :Confused: 

Perso pour partager une partoche avec un win, je créer un image disque en plus (que celle où le système de la vm va être installé), je la partitionne/formate dans la vm et dans mon host je la monte

```

mount -o loop,offset=32256 /chemin/image.img /chemin/point/de/montage

```

Ou alors avec ce genre de règles dans fstab: 

```

/chemin/image.img      /chemin/point/de/montage   vfat      rw,noauto,user,loop,offset=32256   0 0

```

Bon c'est pas l'idéal parce qu'il y a un temps de latence, par exemple quand tu écris de la vm, le temps qu'elle sync etc... Enfin ça dépanne.

----------

## bashful

J'y avais pas pensé  :Very Happy: 

Merci pour ton astuce.

Je vais tester ca   :Wink: 

Une question juste : pourquoi tu fais commencer les données après 32256 octects dans la partition ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *bashful wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Une question juste : pourquoi tu fais commencer les données après 32256 octects dans la partition ?

 

Pour passer la table de partition que mount est incapable de lire sur un fichier image quel qu'il soit. Donc je lui files direct l'octet où commence la partition à monter.

----------

## bashful

Ok je viens de comprendre pourquoi :

http://linuxfr.org/forums/47/25088.html

----------

## novazur

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bon c'est pas l'idéal parce qu'il y a un temps de latence, par exemple quand tu écris de la vm, le temps qu'elle sync etc...

 

Même si tu la montes en mode sync ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Bon c'est pas l'idéal parce qu'il y a un temps de latence, par exemple quand tu écris de la vm, le temps qu'elle sync etc... 
> 
> Même si tu la montes en mode sync ?

 

Ah pas essayé tiens. Mais je me demande... vu que c'est à la VM de synchroniser son "disque", amha le host est dépendant de ça et doit donc attendre de toute façon. Enfin ça coute rien de tester.  :Smile: 

----------

